# Guppies and tank mates



## Jmac831 (Nov 24, 2014)

Just a few of my guppies and their tank mates. Started off with 2 males and a female, and now I have a tank full! The yellow/white and yellow/black are what is left of my first fry. Also, there are 10 corys in the tank, they spawn quite often, the one picture is of my only baby that I have kept so far. And then my two plecos!


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Make it a little flow. the guppies are bigger and stronger.


----------



## Matt68005 (Mar 3, 2012)

Arthur7 said:


> Make it a little flow. the guppies are bigger and stronger.


Do you mean using a power filter instead of sponge somehow makes them bigger and stronger? I would like to know how you know this, and try it myself.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

The idea of a power filter is to create a flow for the guppy’s to swim in and against the current. 
This method is some times used to help strengthen the large tails of the male fancy guppy. Not only making them stronger and healthier also can help growth.


----------



## Matt68005 (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice, i will be henceforth be using a powerfilter in my male tank instead of a spoonge.


----------

